# Graubaer's Boker x Like A Hurricane Chaya Carna



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The breeding will be taking place in late October. This will be Carna's last litter and possibly the last litter for Graubaer kennels! 
Graubaer's Boker is playing a role in the tv series on CBS "Person of Interest"! 
He is also competing in the regionals for SCH this weekend. We also expect to see his brother Bruiser there next year. Boker's SCH2 scores 100 95 98 and also scored 100 in tracking for SCH1.
Carna was 2011 ARF ring 1 champion at the cup of clubs. She was imported from 
From Holland as a puppy and is one of very few producing females that have Elgos and G'Rico for grandparents.


----------

